# What's your favorite cannoli recipe?



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

What's your favorite cannoli recipe? and why?



I'm looking for a good recipe...and would love to hear your favorite cannoli recipe or story.


...thanks,

Dan


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

Prepare a *Vanilla Tulipe* batter (I use a 4-egg amount). Draw the circles according to the size of cannoli you want to serve. After shaping them, allow to cool completely.

_Two luscious fillings_:

*Cinnamon-Mascarpone*: 1-lb. imported mascarpone, creamed gradually with 3½ ounces granulated sugar. Add 2 Tbsp ground cinnamon, ½ tsp grated nutmeg, and minced zest of 1 lemon or orange, mixing until just incorporated.

*Chocolate*: Melt 6 ounces semi-sweet chocolate; cool slightly. Cream 1-lb. mascarpone with 3½ granulated sugar. Pour in melted chocolate and stir to combine.

Assembly: Spoon mixtures into separate piping bags, fitted with a star or ½-inch plain nozzle. Gently pipe filling into both ends of the cannoli, so that it meets at the center. Dust the cannoli with powdered sugar.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions 


I'll be making them this weekend to desert a lasagna. This may be a perfect accompaniment when I make lasagna. The fresh ricotta comes in minimum of four pound containers...so I gotta do something with the left-overs 


thanks,

dan


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Well, I made the cannoli's. They tasted fairly decent, but the consistency was much too thin after I got the ricotta mixed smooth.

well, try try again :lips:


----------

